# Use swat (Samba admin tool) over network?



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't brain today, I have the dumb...

I am setting up a new system. I wanted to use Swat. I CAN use Swat on the old server over the network using the server IP address (URL http://10.0.0.3:901). I can use the Samba shares on the new system (IP 10.0.0.4). The Swat line in /etc/inetd.conf is uncommented. The system has been restarted, but I get :


```
Connection closed by remote server
You tried to access the address http://10.0.0.4:901/, which is currently unavailable.
```

The first system (the one at 10.0.0.3) is FreeBSD 6.2 Release. The second system (10.0.0.4)is FreeBSD 8.1 Release.

As a matter of self-help I tried Google and looked at this section in Handbook :http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-samba.html

This isn't a massive problem, I can edit /usr/local/etc/smb.conf directly, but I'd like to get to the bottom of the problem. How should I diagnose this problem? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

How did you install samba? And what version?

For both samba34 and samba35 SWAT is disabled by default. That means the packages don't have it enabled.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 15, 2010)

Samba version = 35_1 using the sysinstall to pkg_add -r. Do I have to compile, perhaps with a command line directive to use Swat?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

You have to build the port to enable SWAT.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 15, 2010)

Aha. Thanks.


----------

